# What's in the GMG Fruitwood Blend Pellets???



## iowa josh83 (May 3, 2013)

I use pellets in my AMPS and usually buy from Todd but I found a 28lbs bag of “Fruitwood” blend Green Mountain pellets at a local small business for $19.99. I thought it was a great deal but I want to know more about what is actually in the pellets before I buy. I searched the internet but found nothing. Anyone know what’s in these pellets?

Todd I know it’s a competitor but you seem to have a vast knowledge of pellets, got any info on GMG pellets. I’ve bought from you in the past but I also like to support local small businesses when I can.

Thanks,

-Josh


----------



## seenred (May 3, 2013)

Hi, Josh.  I haven't used the GMG pellets myself, but have heard of others who like them in their pellet pits.  Its my understanding that they are probably a blended pellet, that is 50% or more oak or alder, mixed with flavor wood.  I can't find the actual ratio of oak/alder to flavor wood on GMG's website.  If you are burning pellets only in Todd's AMNPS, and not as fuel in a pellet pit, my advice is to stick with 100% flavor wood pellets like you get from Todd.  The blended pellets are supposed work better as cooking fuel in pellet grills because the oak and alder produce more BTUs than 100% flavor wood pellets.  If you don't need to produce the heat, its all about the favor.

Just my 2 cents, maybe Todd will weigh in.  He's the real expert on this subject.

Good luck!

Red


----------



## iowa josh83 (May 3, 2013)

You know that's a really good point. I bought some Hickory Traeger pellets a while back and I was very disappointed in the favor of the smoke. I actually stopped using them.

Thanks for the heads up. Too bad I missed Todd's April special. Warmer weather is on its way and I'm going to need some pellets.


----------



## bkleinsmid (May 3, 2013)

Josh.......somewhere at home I have an e-mail address for one of GMG's sales/management people. If you don't get your info by the time I get home, I will send it to you.

Brad


----------



## backyardsmokin (May 3, 2013)

I am not sure about using them in the AMPS, but as a GMG pellet smoker user, they do produce a nice subtle flavor.  I personally prefer the cherry pellets.


----------



## dave17a (May 3, 2013)

Well.... I have only smoked cheese and bacon on AMNPS and all the pellet flavor I like. Without actually looking at pellets and comparing ti Todd's and have never seen any other pellets and beleiving there are no fillers and such these do the trick.


----------



## dustem88 (May 4, 2013)

Hey Josh, Seems to b Todd is running the ovr stock sale again 20% off pellets an dust check it out!


----------



## robert noll (Aug 10, 2013)

According to the GMG Facebook page  "special mix fruitwood blend pellet which is 1/3 Cherry, 1/3 Pecan, and 1/3 Beech"


----------



## trevorh (Apr 1, 2014)

I happen to like the GMG Gold blend the best. I find it gives the richest smoke flavor that is still subtle. I stopped using the fruitwood. I wasn't a fan of the flavor and the smoke smelled like burning newspaper. Other than that, I love my GMG


----------



## phrett (Apr 2, 2014)

Robert Noll is correct on the makeup of GMG Fruitwood pellets.  I also like the Cookinpellets.com Perfect Mix, cherry, hickory, apple and hard maple if I remember correct.  No oak or other fillers.  They also have the best 100% hickory pellets I've used.


----------



## skygreenbud (Jul 16, 2016)

The site says it contains oak,hickory and a trace of mesquite.all hardwood.no fillers.hope this helps.


----------



## skygreenbud (Jul 16, 2016)

Sorry,i just realized you bought fruit wood pellets.definitely a blend but all hardwood.


----------



## lemans (Jul 16, 2016)

Just for your information
  I only buy pellets from Todd. Always consistent


----------



## mowin (Jul 17, 2016)

You guys realize this thread is over 2 yrs old?


----------



## buccaneer (Aug 28, 2016)

*go to "green mountain grills"  web site.  these are Alder based pellets which do not have heavy smoke.*

*They are excellent and reasonably priced.  Sportsmans Warehouse carries them on the west coast area.*

*A fellow HAWKEYE from Eldora,  IA*


----------



## Mrp (Oct 13, 2017)

Green Mountain Grills pellets use zero alder.  You must be confused with Traeger or another company.


----------

